# Recording of Scriabin etude op8 no 12



## demon

Hello everyone 
I've just finished uploading my scriabin's etude op8 no 12 interpretation on youtube and i would love some feedback from you guys  The recording quality isnt that great and im still working on improving the sound for future recordings.






Thank's for your time


----------



## EricABQ

I certainly enjoyed that.


----------



## Vaneyes

Thanks and good goin', demon. A little mix-up near 1:27...no big deal, keep at it. :tiphat:


----------



## tdc

Nicely done, I like your playing style.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Well done sir! I enjoyed it very much. Your playing is very clean and clear and I like that, not too much pedal. I heard Horowitz play this in the Festival Hall in 1986- the sheer volume of sound he got out of the piano in this piece is something I've never heard equalled anywhere by anybody.


----------



## demon

Horowitz is my favourite pianist,unfortunately i never had the chance to hear him live since he was already dead when i was born  .My favourite recording of this piece is by him live from the moscow recital 1986 .The sound he gets out of the piano is just amazing


----------

